# Adapting a Quick Change Tool System



## TomS (Feb 17, 2015)

I recently picked up a Ultron Snap Change tool system for a Bridgeport at a very reasonable price.  The downside is that there were a few missing parts and I don't have a Bridgeport.  The missing parts didn't seem to be a big issue but adapting the system to my PM-932M mill drill was going to be a challenge, but doable.  I figured a Google search would give me the information I needed but unfortunately there isn't much info on this particular brand.  I did find a installation and operating guide that explained how the pieces went together and how it operated.  With not a lot of detail on the individual parts and the installation and operating guide in hand I decided to move forward.  My thought was that the advantages of quick change tooling would fit well with my CNC conversion.

If anyone has experience or information on this tool system feel free to chime in.

Here are a few pictures of the purchased parts and the parts I had to make.

The flanged item on the left is the closer housing minus a bushing, the system came with 12 tool holders, a drawbar, and tool holder gripper.  



The first order of business was to build a riser to make the installed height of the closer housing the same as a Bridgeport.  I decided on a two part riser because I had the material on hand.  The flanged adapter on the upper left bolts to the top of the gear head.  The spool piece on the right bolts to the flanged adapter.  The two holes on the left side of the flanged adapter are to clear the oil fill plug and the vent tube fitting.  The bushing on the lower left bolts to the inside of the closer housing.  The drawbar passes through the hole in the bushing.  The piece on the lower right is a drawbar spacer.  



Here's the assembled unit.  It grips the tool holder as described in the operating instructions.  I'm I still working on how the maroon sensor knob on the right side of the closer housing works and will need to open up the bushing bore a bit to clear the drawbar toggles.  



Here's a cross section drawing of a Bridgeport installation. 




Thanks for looking.

Tom S


----------

